# Hilton Head Surf Fishing



## wishizefishin (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello all, 

I'm heading down to Hilton Head this Wednesday through Friday for a school conference. I'm going to be staying at the Palmetto Dunes, and I plan on doing some surf fishing. I caught a few small sharks back in the summer, but I'm not sure what to expect this time of the year. Any advice would be appreciated.

If the surf fishing isn't worth it, what other fishing can be done close by?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I stay in Palmetto Dunes for two weeks every year during May and June. I surf fish everyday while there. With that being said, I have never been this time of year. Things can be pretty slow along the South Carolina coast during winter. But one never knows. The temperatures have been pretty mild this year so there may be a few fish around. Take some gear with you and let us know how you do. Good luck.


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

I live in Myrtle Beach ,surf or pier fishing now is a waste of your time right now,want pick up untill mid march or so ,depending water temp,You would be better off finding some lakes and fish bass and catfishing,if you like doing that,they are both biting good now, getting better everyday!


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

If you can find access to the lagoon system or any of the golf course ponds you may be in for a big surprise.


----------



## wishizefishin (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark H. said:


> If you can find access to the lagoon system or any of the golf course ponds you may be in for a big surprise.


\
And how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

Golf course ponds are always loaded with fish,and alot of times Gators! I fish the ones near me right before dark and after,thats your best chance off night getting kicked off.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Check out some of the bike paths. Look hard on google earth.


wishizefishin said:


> \
> And how do I go about doing that?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you are staying at Palmetto Dunes, then you have some very good access to the lagoon system there. I have caught red fish , trout, flounder and black drum there. I have even seen pictures of tarpon caught there. Good luck.


----------

